# El niño



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2009)

If I remember right, this isn't good for snow accumulation around here:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html

Or is it?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Doesn't that usually mean WARMER than normal conditions for winter ?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 26, 2009)

We do better in La Nina winters but there have been some historic Blizzards during El Nino winters..anyway I'm guessing this next winter will have some snowstorms, thaws, and sunny days where I could not find a friend..


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 26, 2009)

As I recall, a weak one is good.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 26, 2009)

Wasn't it an El Nino that caused the very late start for the ski season three years ago? I think I remember reading on here that it peaked around November and caused an epic spring.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We do better in La Nina winters but there have been some historic Blizzards during El Nino winters..anyway I'm guessing this next winter will have some snowstorms, thaws, and sunny days where I could not find a friend..



Sorry GSS but I respectfully disagree with that statement.  La Nina's tend to be drier.  El Nino's inject lots of tropical moisture (read pineapple express).  The amount of snow vs rain tends to be dependent on the strength of the event.  Weak to moderate El Nino's have produced banner snow years.  Strong Nino or Nina events (The La Nina we're just coming out of was considered strong and lasted 2 winters) play havoc with the weather.

If Accuweather (yes I know they tend to hype) is anywhere close to being correct it could be a good winter for Noreasters with a juicy southern jet bending up the coast.  If their preliminary map is any indication it may be a fun winter for the Pocono's, Catskills and Berkshires (including the vaunted Ski Sundown). Could be a day trippers delight for us in the southern regions of the northeast.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

